# Does anyone recognise this unit ?



## RogerS (17 Apr 2020)

TIA


----------



## porker (17 Apr 2020)

Not sure this is much help but doing a reverse image lookup (TinEye) the image appears to be related to a US company - Menards - who sell a lot of this sort of thing but I can't find that particular model.


----------



## RogerS (17 Apr 2020)

Many thanks for the research I'd not heard of Tin Eye before.


----------



## sunnybob (18 Apr 2020)

try looking at sen sea furniture from italy (I think)


----------



## RogerS (18 Apr 2020)

sunnybob":1j53w91j said:


> try looking at sen sea furniture from italy (I think)



Are you sure of the spelling as Google gives me nowt. Other than fishing rods :lol:


----------



## Doug B (18 Apr 2020)

Is it a commercially available unit Rog or one that’s been made to measure?
Something about the handles says hand made to me


----------



## RogerS (18 Apr 2020)

Doug B":c1u2ms2v said:


> Is it a commercially available unit Rog or one that’s been made to measure?
> Something about the handles says hand made to me



I don't know, Doug. It featured in a webpage for ensuite bathrooms. I'd been Googling for tile layouts and came across this, LOML was walking by and liked it.

I do agree with you, it does look handmade and I'd love to make it but SWMBO has other plans for my time. Like more joinery  and tiling :evil:


----------



## sunnybob (18 Apr 2020)

RogerS":2uq1s7ei said:


> sunnybob":2uq1s7ei said:
> 
> 
> > try looking at sen sea furniture from italy (I think)
> ...



try "sensea furniture"


----------



## Doug B (18 Apr 2020)

Fitted this one a while back 






Came from these folks if I remember right,

http://www.qualitex.co.uk/Bathroom_PDF/ ... html#p=284

If you can’t find the exact one you were looking for they have quite a lot but of choice of styles & colour finishes, swipe to turn the page dunno if there’s anything that the GLW will like in there.


----------



## Jonathan S (18 Apr 2020)

Rodger, will your wall take a floating unit like that....Ive had a few inquiries in the last few years for floating units, when I give a price for up grading the wall it's funny how they suddenly want floor standing.
Attached is one I done a few years back, I used BIG brackets fixed to a concrete column.






Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerS (18 Apr 2020)

As ever, Jonathan, your work is immaculate! =D> 

Thanks for the heads up on the wall. I need to check


----------



## gregmcateer (19 Apr 2020)

Roger, 
I've sent your picture to my bathroom supplier mate. Will let you know when I hear back
Greg


----------



## FatmanG (19 Apr 2020)

once again some beautiful workmanship posted in this thread. It does inspire me to improve my skills everyday. I love the unit Roger, it will work well with my wet floor bathroom.
FG


----------

